# Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006



## Joachim (7. Jan. 2007)

Was hat euch euer Teich, oder eure Teiche denn so "pi mal Daumen" im Jahr 2006 gekostet?

- Strom
- Anschaffungen (Fische, Pflanzen, Technik, Ganzer Teich?)
- Tierarztkosten (für die Fischis natürlich - nicht für den Hund oder die Katze  )

Nicht das ich damit "Teichneubauer" abschrecken will, aber man sollte schon wissen, worauf man sich einlässt.


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

Gute Frage Joachim

Wenn auch bei mir noch etwas zu früh gestellt.

Das wird sich erst genau sagen lassen, wenn die Nachzahlungsforderungen eingetrudelt sind. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Joachim (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

Der erste Preis für schnelle Antwort geht an: WERNER 02!  

Na, mal keine Eile, die Umfrage läuft ja noch ein weilchen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Preis für schnelle Antwort geht an: WERNER 02!



*UND ??!!* Was gibbet es dafür ??!!:? 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Joachim (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

Na die erhobene Holzkeule in Gold?


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*



> Na die erhobene Holzkeule in Gold?


Na und ich dachte schon, wieder mal nur "60 Min. auf die Stund " 
Wie man sich doch irren kann.
Aber so ne Blenderkeule ,- die hat ja auch was.Wüsste auch schon für w...sie gut wäre.  

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Silke (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

Hallo,
da wir ja neu gebaut haben, war die Summe etwas höher, ca. 4000€. Die ganzen Kleinteile hab ich da schon mit drin.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

Hi,


da wir die Abrechnung von unserem Energieversorger noch nicht haben kann ich leider noch nicht wirklich was über die kosten sagen.....

Erschwerend kommt ja noch hinzu, dass wir ja erst Ende April/ Anfang Mai den Teich am laufen hatten.... 


Mal sehen, was ist wenn die Abrechnung da ist....

aba ich sag mal das das weit unter 200 Euronen liegen wird


----------



## karsten. (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

ich weiß

hat sooo einen Bart ! 

trotzdem 1 








mfGaB


----------



## Thorsten (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

aber immer wieder schön


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

Moin Karsten,

ich denke es ging um die Kosten, die der Teich im Laufe des Jahres 2006 verursacht hat.  
Davon hast Du doch sicher auch eine Übersicht, oder?


----------



## Uli (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

hi,
meine kosten für den teich lagen für das jahr 2006 so ca. um die 500 euro.
habe mal mit unter 500 euro abgestimmt.
stromkosten:ca.200 euro
ein fisch gekauft:170 euro
pflanzen:ca.25 euro
futter:ca.80 euro
gesamtsumme:ca.475 euro
teilwasserwechsel sind in den stromkosten enthalten,da ich einen brunnen nutze.
gruß uli


----------



## Olli.P (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

Hi,


Über 5000€ 13,33%...... 1    




na wenn hier jetzt nur die betriebskosten gemeint sind, dann sollten die mit über 5000€ über ihre geräte die sie in betrieb haben , mal nachdenken... 

bei einer neuanlage kann man ja schnell über die 5Mille hinauskommen aber sonst......, sollte man mal evtl. über einen Stromanbieterwechsel nachdenken....


----------



## Joachim (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

Moin Olaf,

es sind die Gesamtkosten für den Teich gemeint - also Strom plus X.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Teichkosten 2006*

Hi,


also bei den Gesamtkosten dürften wir dann noch unter den 5000Euronen liegen.

Ganz so teuer war's bei uns dann ja nicht


----------

